# Install custom tabs on FB page



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I'm not really a very talented computer guy. I was trying to figure out how to ad a youtube tab on my facebook and found static Iframe tab 

So, I know have a youtube tab for visiters to check out my videos. :thumbup: Any ideas on some other tabs I could add? I'm thinking I don't really need the map tab.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I don't think that works anymore, Mike.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> I don't think that works anymore, Mike.


? I just did it this morning. Works on my page


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I know you used to be able to do it before they 'upgraded' the FB software. I don't see any tabs on your page and all of mine disappeared. Maybe you still have the old software.

Edit.. i see what you mean now, Mike! If you can do custom graphics for those icons, offer a deal. Something that attracts attention and makes people click on it.


----------

